# VR6 Tube Chassis Formula Race Car Build Thread



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

All,

I am currently building a tube chassis race car that will be street legal using a B4 Passat VR6 powertrain. I designed most of the basics in Solidworks to layout my frame, suspension, and major components on the build. The exterior will be either paneled or I will made a custom fiberglass shell, but that it is still undetermined. 

Here are some specs:

Frame
Lower Section: 1.5" x 0.12" wall square tubing
Roll bar: 1.5" x 0.12" DOM round tubing
Control Arms and other pieces: 1.25" x 0.12" DOM tubing

Powertrain
Engine, trans freshly rebuilt out of my 1996 B4 Passat VR6

Suspension
QAi Coilovers, modified OEM knuckles, custom Raxles axles













































\


----------



## gillano (Aug 4, 2005)

Im watching this one


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

You have my attentionopcorn:


----------



## franciscomk3 (Feb 27, 2012)

this will be good!


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

I got some more work done Friday night. The engine is mounted and the brackets are welded in. I need to add a few more support pieces to the mount though. Also I am ready to begin welding up the roll bar!


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

nice work, keep it up


----------



## Spunker (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow that frame work is impressive 👍

Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


----------



## slopestyle1260 (Apr 8, 2008)

Well then, this is interesting. I'll be watching for sure :thumbup:


----------



## fvtec (Aug 17, 2005)

Ice can dig it. What's ur plan for radiator?


----------



## stevenvr6 (Jul 25, 2004)

Alright, I am INopcorn:


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

Something I've always wanted to do/learn. Watching with pregnant anticipation. :beer:

AJ


----------



## tinto (Jun 18, 2008)

wow, awesome!


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

I am doing twin radiators and they will sit in front of the rear wheels. There will be air ducts on each side behind the front wheels to feed them.


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the feedback! I will be working on the roll bar and control arms this coming weekend, I ran out of welding gas over the holiday weekend so I had to take a break.


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

So last night I mocked up the fuel cell, fuel pump/filter, lines, and exhaust. I still need to add the rubber grommet around the frame cutouts. Also the exhaust tips will sit about where they are shown once its completed. I was able to fit 2 resonators and a muffler in the rear section and I am expecting a throaty, raspy tone with all of the sharp bends :laugh:


----------



## WiTW (Oct 14, 2013)

rad


----------



## george25 (Jun 1, 2008)

Sub'd for that exhaust work alone.


----------



## phatso786 (Jul 8, 2008)

This build is awesome. Nice work


----------



## 1980saltlife (Jun 18, 2015)

Im in! :beer::beer:


----------



## Zmacs (Jul 18, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Gh0sTly (Feb 18, 2012)

In for more. This thing is sexy!
Keep up the good work m8.


----------



## DanielSL (Feb 9, 2016)

Looking great. Nice progress.


----------



## stewiefied (Apr 24, 2012)

any updates???


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

this is fantstic. love the progress.


----------



## mGrady159 (Aug 6, 2014)

I may have missed the answer to this question but are you planning on building the engine at all?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2011)

This is rad


----------



## Spunker (Feb 3, 2014)

2 bad there hasnt been an update in almost a year

Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

bueller...


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

coming along nicely


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

*Back in gear!*

Hey everyone I appreciate the patience! I have made some great progress on the racecar.

Finished this winter

- Floor pans welded in
- new engine mounts installed
- seat brackets complete
- exhaust is complete
- Gauges are installed
- battery tray mounted
- engine is running
- shifter and linkages are connected, but I believe the shift pattern will be reverse. Reverse in top right and 5 will be top left. Ill post pics.
- fuel system is complete
- steering column is in
*- Turbo parts on order *

Next on the docket
1. install and plumb racing pedal box
2. radiators and plumbing
3. build axle hubs
4. build control arms and suspension

I will load up some pictures and video! Also I will try to provide weekly updates. My newborn is finally sleeping through the night and I will be working most Friday nights again!


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-B-B-H8IJpLSHZDZ1pheFdnUDA

Video of the start up before I had it wired into the panel.


----------

